# A couple of general questions about track design



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

I've finally gotten mostly settled in our new house and will be starting my four lane track soon. I know a 4x8 might be better, but I think I'm going to have to settle for a 3 1/2x7 layout space. I might can squeeze it to 3 1/2 x 7 1/2 but that's pushing it because I need the layout to be portable. Here are the questions:

1. Should I try to make the layout have more straights for faster laps or would having one long straight be OK? I'm king of thinking that a few turns and maybe chicaines might make it more of a drivers course than just going fast on a simpler trackplan. I like the "Tuckaway 25" on the hoslotcarracing.com website as a starting point, but think I'd like more turns in it.

2. Does making the main turns a combination of 15/12 radius as opposed to 12/9 radius really make it a faster circuit? Would it be worth the investment in the 15 radius turns?

3. I have the idea of a progressive turn where the radius goes 15/12/9/6 then back up 6/9/12/15. Seems like that would require more driving skill. Is it a good idea?

I plan on this being a permanent layout so I won't be changing the trackplan around. I'm working on a plan and will post it for you guys to take a look at soon so I can get some feedback before I order my track. Thanks again for any help.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

My $.02 worth is that 1 -- Bigger turns are always more fun than tighter turns; and 2 -- Whatever you do make sure you set the track up temporary first and run laps in all the lanes to be sure you like the design before you do anything permanent.

I've run on a couple tracks with the varying radii idea you mentioned and YES it takes a bit more concentration to go quickly. However, once you figure it out you end up driving it like any other circuit.

Have fun and post pictures -- we like pictures here.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

I agree with 'doba.....It might cost a little more to 'xperiment, but what looks great on paper sometimes doesn't work out so great in reality. I work in software quality assurance, so my motto is test it.........test it, test it. Trust me, the last thing you want to do is lay a permanent track, _then_ find out it's not what you like. 

And yes, bigger turns are definitely faster. Progressive radii is also a great idea. But bear in mind, the opportunity may be limited by space considerations. Considering how close you are with the dimensions you've mentioned, I would try and see if you could at least make a full 4x8 sheet work out okay. 

Good luck and please keep us posted. I like pics too


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

My layout wound up being a Tuckaway 25 streched to 4x8 with 4 18" curves worked into the layout and only 4 6" curves. I ran different setups over 2+ years starting with the International Challenege. The 6" squiggles made everyone cuss. I tried it because it was the least costly 4x8 to build with the Tomy International set. I struggled through the track planner in Ultimate racer, but nothing beat fooling with the track peices on the table.


----------



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys. I'll post a picture of what I've come up with.


----------

